
How to unlock and root a Nexus One  - kqr2
http://androidandme.com/2010/01/hacks/video-how-to-unlock-and-root-a-nexus-one/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+androidandme+%28Android+and+Me%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
callahad
Rather than overwriting the stock recovery image on the device, you can
actually boot directly from an image on your computer.

Instead of

    
    
      fastboot flash recovery recovery-RA-nexus-v1.5.3.img
    

try

    
    
      fastboot boot recovery-RA-nexus-v1.5.3.img

------
zackattack
Does this mean you can then use it with AT&T?

~~~
jrockway
The radio does not support AT&T's 3G frequencies. If you are fine with
GPRS/EDGE, you could already be using it on AT&T.

------
jrockway
It's $530 and it doesn't come rooted? WTF.

~~~
pasbesoin
Perhaps from the standpoint of at least a portion of the imagined target
market, that's a feature rather than a deficit (aka more fun/interesting that
way). ;-)

